# 2009 Metro Atlanta AMPS/AMFS Show



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guys,

Pictures from this weekends' show in Marietta, Georgia.

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo301/martinh65/2009 AMFS/


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for posting these. No I didn't make it there...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks, always love lookin at contest pics


----------

